# Conformation Critique



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm thinking of looking at this mare this weekend. 7 years old, 15.1 hh, Quarter Horse. What do you think of her conformation?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

From this angle, her front legs look a little funny.

She has a little bit of a roach, or sharp angle to her croup... not sure which

She has a rather defined wither. It could be lack of topline, it's hard to tell.

She has a pretty face, but those are the glaring faults I see.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

The angle of the picture is not ideal, I agree. I noticed the oddness in her rear... I wasn't sure if it is a roach or her far side hip. Do you find her hocks to be high? Or her back to be long?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

arrowattack09 said:


> The angle of the picture is not ideal, I agree. I noticed the oddness in her rear... I wasn't sure if it is a roach or her far side hip. Do you find her hocks to be high? Or her back to be long?


it's hard to tell re her back from this angle.

I'm not skilled in hock conformation. Elana will hopefully weigh in with her knowledge


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd pass. Either she is really oddly conformed, or she has had some sort of injury. She isn't quite right. The steepness of her crop and pelvis, with the lack of muscle in her haunches (she strikes me as a QH type, which should be heavily muscled in the hind end), her large hunter bump, and the large dip at her SI joint are all huge red flags that indicate she isn't using her hind end properly for some reason. Whether it was from an injury or just the way she was made, she shows signs of avoiding discomfort. Moving forward, there's something funky about that right front. The knee is larger and the angle is off, I'd be interested in seeing her other side as well as a shot from directly in front. And lastly, her neck seems oddly heavily muscled. Given the picture isn't great, especially since she's turning towards the camera it can create odd angles. She looks like her necks is highly muscled, and possibly tight. This extends somewhat over her shoulder. This can be seen in sore horses who are trying to compensate. 

If you do go and see her, make sure you pay really close attention to have she moves especially at a walk and trot (both ways) on a lunge line or in a round pen, without a rider or equipment. Also take a good look at her from behind all squared up. I would be surprised if her hips were even and spine straight.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Need better pics.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for your detailed opinion, ponypile. 

I appreciate all input.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Pass. Besides her rear, her front legs are a mess.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

odd rear and what looks like a really cresty neck= looks like they bred for her color and nothing else.


----------



## kayher (Sep 8, 2015)

I would take her and love her for all her faults and hope she accepts mine!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

^^I'm thinking you're her owner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

